# Penny Lane Art Gallery and Cafe'



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Penny Lane Art Gallery and Cafe' is a small independently owned shop located in New Carlisle Ohio, just north of Dayton.

We have a 2 group, Nuova Simonelli Auriellia and a Mazzer Super Jolly.

We Carry Boston Stoker Coffee. Boston Stoker is a local roaster located in Dayton.

We brew a house blend, a flavor and a decaf every day, but we also offer a single-origin manual brew that rotates about every week. We feel that this setup is working well in our market and&#8230;

More...


----------

